#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  毛茸茸的問題

## 博那羅蒂

前一陣子很冷的時候畫的

表情畫的可能還不是很道位
但最讓人頭痛的是身上包的毛毯
毛茸茸的感覺不知該如何表現
各位前輩能有沒有什麼方法可以指導一下?

----------


## 羽翔

毛毯阿
可以先畫由數個像這樣">＂的圖案組成的線
盡量是要長短不一
然後每個圖案再經由彎曲(轉成不規則弧線)就可形成毛的質感了：３

怕上面說的會不清楚就在這放個剛剛畫的參考圖吧！

點擊展開





其實還是建議你可找些你自己喜歡的圖來臨摹(抄圖但非盜圖)
畢竟你想要的感覺跟我的也不盡然相同！

----------


## 博那羅蒂

了解了!
還為此特別繪圖以做為參考，真的非常令龍感動啊 :jcdragon-QQ: 
感謝這位前輩的熱心指導

----------

